# How many crows did you shoot last season?



## Bob Aronsohn

I'd like to conduct an informal survey of the amount of crows shot by individuals not groups of guys. You can sure mention some of your best or worst shoots with more than one person if you wish. But the bottom line is how many did you shoot? Also, when did you get the best shooting, morning or afternoon?

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Gohon

I usually average 80-100 a year shooting late in the year from my back yard. Guy behind me has 15 acres of pecans so that helps. Best time for me seems to be early in the mornings, maybe up to about 10:00 P.M. with the sun to my back. Use a 20 ga. auto modified choke, shooting 7.5 or 8 shot Remington STS. If I catch them on the West side of the property in the trees I'll pop them with the .17HMR as there isn't anything in that direction for several miles. Took one at about 130 yards a few days ago. Big problem though, the local crows are getting educated on me.


----------



## Wood Duck

This last season (fall 04- winter 05) I only shot around 85. Had a poor winter .

Previous season (fall 03- winter 04) I shot 210 which is pretty good for up here. We count our crows by 5's and 10's, not hundreds or thousands. A flock of 50-60 in one spot is a lot of crows up here in northern Wisconsin.


----------



## deafishunt

are they tasting good? I never shoot crows cuz they ate dead animals..


----------



## Plainsman

Hey, I'll remember that line if I ever meet a cannibal


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hi Wood Duck & Deafishunt,
The crows get eaten pretty quickly by the coyotes, foxes, skunks, *****, possum's, hawks and vultures. If enough animals find them they can polish off a 100 crows overnight. I had a shoot two years ago where I shot 506 crows from 7:00 am to 5:15 pm. I went back the next day to pick them up and line em up for a picture. I didn't have enough time left to pick em up and set up the tripod for my 35mm camera the day I shot them. I was running out of good daylight for a good photo. So I went back the next morning and picked them up for the photo shoot. The scavengers ate over a hundred of them in just one night! I put 386 in the photo cause that's all I could find. There were piles of feathers everywhere where they chowed down on them from the night before. Anyway, the point is that nothing goes to waste in the wild, even if "you" don't eat it.

Hey Wood Duck, did you get the crow video I sent you about 10 days ago?

Talk to you soon.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## honker

900 crows


----------



## Marv. in Iowa

Bob, I only managed to get 347 of them Black Bandits this year. Did 90% of my shooting in the mornings, shooting until around 9am most days. Sure hope to imporve on this score this year. Got to get out my Aronsohn inst. tape, and start practicing them Hard Calls a lot.


----------



## Jim R

Bob - For me a pretty good season (180) TBC . I usually do not start hunting crows until duck season is over at the end of Jan. Feb and march are the months I usually hunt and mostly afternoons shoots.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Marv,
I'll see ya next month when you stop in Kansas on your way home from your vacation. Look forward to meeting you.

Bob A.


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC

46 With a pellet gun though  Dont waste anything bigger on em.


----------



## 870 XPRS

I had a pretty average crow year I'd say. I didn't shoot any, which is right on par with my lifetime total at 0. Guess i've just never gotten into it, must be a good way to pass the time.


----------

